# La pantalla de la Tv se ve una mitad mas clara que la otra



## MAXI34 (Ago 11, 2015)

Tengo un televisor marca NOBLEX que en la mitad de la pantalla, del lado derecho, la imagen se ve mas gastada o mas clarito que del lado izquierdo. ...


----------



## miguelus (Ago 11, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

Ese es un claro síntoma de Condensadores Electrolitos de la Fuente de Alimentación que han perdido valor.

La explicación es que al haber mucho rizado de 50 o 60Hz (depende de país) ese ruido se mete en el Amplificador de video y la mitad del barrido Horizontal sale claro y la otra mitad sale   oscuro

También puede pasa que la señal de Vertical, por falta de filtrado, se cuele en el Amplificador de Video, esto, igualmente estaría causado por un filtrado deficiente en alguna alimentación.

Revisa Condensadores Electrolíticos.

Sal U2


----------



## pandacba (Ago 11, 2015)

que modelo de TV?


----------



## MAXI34 (Ago 12, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Ese es un claro síntoma de Condensadores Electrolitos de la Fuente de Alimentación que han perdido valor.
> 
> ...


ok, gracias 



pandacba dijo:


> que modelo de TV?



20TC697C

modelo: 20TC697C


----------

